# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Rekeningspecificatie

## meneereddie

Weer een rekening ontvangen van mijn zorgverzekering.
Ik weet nu waarvoor, omdat het recent is, maar als ik die rekening volgend jaar terug zie, weet ik niet wat ik betaald heb.
Ik vind dit absoluut niet correct. In de supermarkt ontvangt men zelfs een gespecificeerde bon.
De verzekeraar (in dit geval DSW) kan ter verantwoording, er van maken wat ie wil.
Wat is jullie mening?

----------

